# my boys



## Tralfaz (Feb 23, 2010)

a little over a year ago i lost my Tralfaz and veng. they were almost 8 yaers old and i lost them a month apart. both of them were such a big part of my life and think about them all the time. but after a while my wife found some pups and there we go again, we got a pup. hes so much fun, but trying to do the hole young pup thing gets to the wife.(she came in when the boys were 5 and missed all the fun pup things. but he is learning and he should be as good as the other boys.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss of your 2 boys  .....They will live on in your memory forever


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is difficult when we lose them, isn't it? Have fun with your pup!
Sheilah


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

awww, puppies! They make me smile.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of your two boys. always loved the name Tralfaz. Its one of Lucky's nicknames as we got him through rescue. My two are 12 and 10. Looking forward to hearing your pup's adventures.Welcome!


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. We just went through it with one of our 6 mos old pups. We just got a new puppy and I was just starting to forget the cray puppydom. They are a joy to the world and a lift to the the spirits!

Good luck with your new pup!

Mike


----------

